# Ruger 1911



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

I may be buying a Ruger 1911 in the next few days. It's a stainless full sized pistol. It seems to be in good shape. I'm not looking for a competition quality gun, or a base to build a race gun, just a good shooter.
How do the Rugers rate as a good shooter? Any weakness in them? Do they accept and work well with all mags? Will they shoot hollow points? 
Just wondering I guess. I've owned Ruger P series in 45 before, a P90 and a P345, but never the SR1911.
Thanks


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I have a Ruger 1911cmd that I purchased shortly after they came out. This gun is a shooter, that I will never get rid of. Most people who shoot it accuse me of having a trigger job done on it. They just won't believe it is a stock trigger. It eats everything that gets put through it. It has been relable, just like you would expect from a Ruger handgun.
Here's a picture of mine:


----------



## rugerron (Jan 5, 2019)

I have 3 Ruger 1911's. I have the Officer's Compact 9mm model. The Target 10mm. I recently bought the new Ruger Custom Shop Koenig 9mm 1911. Most I ever paid for any one gun. I got a great Christmas bonus and bit the bullet. I have shot the other 2 and they are FUN. I am waiting for the weather to turn a little nicer here to shoot the new one.


----------



## dooer700 (Aug 2, 2009)

Ruger SR1911 night watchman .45 acp. It's a great shooter. Zero malfunctions so far. It's not the tightest gun, but for the money it's hard to beat. I'm thinking of adding the 10mm night watchman next.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hmmm...
M1911 resting upon a Glock maintenance mat...
Can that be considered, um, irony?

(Did you have to, um, steel yourself, to chuckle at that joke?)


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Hey 54,
No need to worry about that Ruger's quality. It has a good reputation as being trouble free.
On top of that if it EVER gives you any trouble Ruger will take care of you. 

rugerron,
I've been thinking of getting the Ruger compact 9mm model for carry.
Do you happen to know if the Blackhawk Serpa Colt Commander size 1911 holster works with the compact 9mm Ruger? Thanks.


Sam


----------



## rugerron (Jan 5, 2019)

I don't have a holster for it so I cannot answer your question. I could only recommend taking the holster with you when you can get your hands on the Ruger Compact 9mm. Sorry.


----------



## rugerron (Jan 5, 2019)

Pics of the Ruger 1911 Officer's Compact 9mm.


----------

